# Recencement délais de livraison du nouvel iMac



## antibo (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'ouvre ce topic pour que tous ceux qui ont commandé et reçu le nouvel iMac sur l'Apple Store nous disent ici quelle configuration ils ont commandé (17" ou 20", ram en plus ou seulement les 512 de base etc...) et en combien de temps ils ont été livré.

Merci de vos témoignages


----------



## darquos (6 Novembre 2005)

Commandé le 20" sans rien changé le 14/10 et toujours pas reçu. Ca fait une semaine qu'il squate à Shanghaï... Peut-être ont-ils peur qu'il importe la grippe aviaire ?? :rateau:


----------



## silvio54 (6 Novembre 2005)

commandé 20 pouces, 512 le 16/10
à shangai le 01/11
silvio


----------



## jlvande (7 Novembre 2005)

commandé le 02/10/2005 à 19h, livré le 03/10/2005 à 10h30... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
mais, nan ! j'déconne ! 

commandé pour de vrai le 02/10/2005 et toujours en préparation d'expédition. ils partent d'où les iMac G5 ? ça manque de photos de la jolie bête sur ce forum... :hein:


----------



## darquos (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas plutôt le 2/11 que tu l'a commandé ???   :rateau: 

En tout cas, bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont le statut "Shanghai" depuis le 1 er novembre : Celon un mail de TNT (suite à une question de ma part), ils seront livré demain !  :love:


----------



## Lonneki (7 Novembre 2005)

Commande d'un iMac 20" revC le 04/11 envoi estimé le 18/11
En gros, je l'aurais fin du mois si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## sirromano1er (7 Novembre 2005)

Commande du 20" le 3/11
expected ship 17/11

je compte l'avoir dans 3semaines hehe


----------



## shinjilestat (7 Novembre 2005)

Commande du nouveau iMac 17" revC avec 1Go et DD de 250Go le 24/10 envoi estimé le 17/11.

Cela fait beaucoup pour une livraison promise entre 7 à 10 jours sur l'AS  .


----------



## mfy2a (7 Novembre 2005)

alors pour l'envoie, il prevoie 7 jours de transport, par contre ils on mit 20 jours a me le mettre dans un carton :/
c'est un imac 20" avec 1.5 go de ram


----------



## BB_MAC (7 Novembre 2005)

Commandé 1 Apple iMac G5 17 pouces 1.9 GHz le 21/10/2005 livraison prévue pour le 09/11/2005


----------



## MTM (7 Novembre 2005)

J'ai commandé sur AS l'iMac 20/2.0/1Gb le *24 Septembre
*Remplacé par le nouveau le *15/10* avec la même configuration
*Date de livraison prévue le 22 Novembre 
*

C'est la première fois que je passe une commande sur AS

Jeudi dernier, quand j'ai appelé le SAV du store, et quand j'ai manifesté ma colère (restant très correct) au sujet de ce délai trop long (surtout qu'ils continuent de donner 7 à 10 jours même avec le rajout de RAM) je me suis fait envoyer ballader par la charmante demoiselle 

Voilà ses propos:
*" Écoutez monsieur, nous sommes en rupture de stock, si vous n'êtes pas content de ce délai personne ne vous empêche d'annuler la commande"* 

*Et même pas un mot d'excuse
J'ai l'impression qu'on pardonne trop de chose à Apple  
*
Si c'est ça Apple Store je pense sérieusement annuler ma commande et donner mes 2000 ¤ à quelqu'un qui vend un occasion récent.
*Ou pourquoi pas un PC, j'ai débuté  l'informatique (je reconnais assez tardivement) qu'avec Apple,
Mais là ils exagèrent, avec n'importe quelle entreprise commerciale on aura le droit de demander des dommages et interrêts*

Pour vendre, s'ils ont une politique pareille, j'imagine après l'achat et en cas de problèmes qu'est-ce que ça va être    J'ai peur


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2005)

Commandé le jour de la keynote...pas de news depuis...ainsi que pour le iPod...

Je commence à m'habituer...enfin presque :mouais:  


Edit: dans la galerie Macbeth a reçu son iMac 17 " Rev C


----------



## kokran (7 Novembre 2005)

BB_MAC a dit:
			
		

> Commandé 1 Apple iMac G5 17 pouces 1.9 GHz le 21/10/2005 livraison prévue pour le 09/11/2005


 
Tu parles plutôt de la date d'expédition non ? car il faut compter en plus 3 à 4 jours pour la livraison, dixit le monsieur d'apple :mouais: 

Pour moi commandé le 27/10/05 expédition prévue le 14/11/05,  livraison ??/??/??


----------



## KlowbA (7 Novembre 2005)

Commandé 1 iMac 20" le 05/11/05 date d'expédition estimée: 24/11/05

L'attente va être dure... et loonngue. (sans etre mauvaise langue je pense pas l'avoir avant décembre)


----------



## kokran (8 Novembre 2005)

Du nouveau ce matin, mon colis vient d'être expédié par l'intermédiaire d'UPS nederland par contre sur le suivi, il n'y a pas le lieu d'enlèvement ???
Avec un peu de bol je l'aurai la semaine prochaine.
Comme quoi les dates sur applestore sont très approximatives.


----------



## Massalia (8 Novembre 2005)

J'ai commandé un iMac G5 20" le 20/10. 
Il fut expédié le 29/10, me dit-on.

&#8220;Patience et longueur de temps
Font plus que Gforce ni que ATI Rage&#8221;


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Novembre 2005)

kokran a dit:
			
		

> Du nouveau ce matin, mon colis vient d'être expédié par l'intermédiaire d'UPS nederland par contre sur le suivi, il n'y a pas le lieu d'enlèvement ???
> Avec un peu de bol je l'aurai la semaine prochaine.
> Comme quoi les dates sur applestore sont très approximatives.


 
Idem pour moi, l'imac vient d'etre expédié d'Hollande  Alors que la date d'expedition était prévue le 17/11.. Pour une fois qu'ils sont en avance ! Pour info, je l'avais commandé le 03/11 (20" sans option).


----------



## silvio54 (8 Novembre 2005)

08 nov. 2005 04:32 Arnhem Hub Potential Connection Delay 08 nov. 2005 01:08 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 08 nov. 2005 01:08 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 07 nov. 2005 08:35 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 01 nov. 2005 08:37 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 31 oct. 2005 13:53 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 16 10 commande passée sur applestore 20 pouces, 512


----------



## Lonneki (8 Novembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour moi, l'imac vient d'etre expédié d'Hollande  Alors que la date d'expedition était prévue le 17/11.. Pour une fois qu'ils sont en avance ! Pour info, je l'avais commandé le 03/11 (20" sans option).



Tu me donne espoir puisque j'ai commandé le 4 et prévu pour le 18.


----------



## Macbeth (8 Novembre 2005)

Livraison en 3 semaines pour un iMac 17" 1,5 go de ram, dd de 250 go.
(il était indiqué le 27 octobre, il est arrivé le 4 Novembre)


----------



## lisa05 (8 Novembre 2005)

commande passée le 14 octobre... toujours rien.... ( 20 ")
que dire..


----------



## jlvande (8 Novembre 2005)

commande passé le 02/11/2005. expédiée ce matin via UPS Netherlands. combien de temps va mettre UPS pour me livrer ? :mouais:


----------



## Lonneki (8 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de regarder :
Expedié Nov 8, 2005 via United Parcel Service Nederlan

Donc qui sait combien de temps il faut compter ??? une bonne semaine ?


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Novembre 2005)

Parmi ceux dont l'imac a été expedié via UPS nederland, est-ce qqn a reussi à faire un tracking? Moi jai essayé via le site d'ups, on me dit que la reference n'existe pas...


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder :
> Expedié Nov 8, 2005 via United Parcel Service Nederlan
> 
> Donc qui sait combien de temps il faut compter ??? une bonne semaine ?


 
Parmi ceux comme toi qui ont leur imac expedié avec UPS Nederland, est ce qqn à reussi à faire un tracking?? Moi j'ai essayé via le site d'ups et on me repond que la reference n'existe pas..  

J'ai bien l'impression que quasi tous les imac sont passés au meme etat alors que rien ne s'est reellement produit.. hehe


----------



## marildo (8 Novembre 2005)

idem pour moi concernant un iBook ... la référence n'existe pas chez UPS


----------



## Lonneki (8 Novembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> Parmi ceux comme toi qui ont leur imac expedié avec UPS Nederland, est ce qqn à reussi à faire un tracking?? Moi j'ai essayé via le site d'ups et on me repond que la reference n'existe pas..
> 
> J'ai bien l'impression que quasi tous les imac sont passés au meme etat alors que rien ne s'est reellement produit.. hehe



Peut-être qu'Apple a rempli un bon UPS mais n'a pas encore remis les colis à UPS


----------



## kokran (8 Novembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> Parmi ceux comme toi qui ont leur imac expedié avec UPS Nederland, est ce qqn à reussi à faire un tracking?? Moi j'ai essayé via le site d'ups et on me repond que la reference n'existe pas..
> 
> J'ai bien l'impression que quasi tous les imac sont passés au meme etat alors que rien ne s'est reellement produit.. hehe


 
Etes vous sûr d'avoir un numéro du genre : 1ZW79F1xxxxxxx ?
Car chez moi le numéro existe mais UPS dit qu'il a seulement reçu les paramètres de facturation et ne connait pas le lieu d'enlèvement et de dépot.

Alors patience, on l'aura notre imac la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Lonneki (8 Novembre 2005)

Ca y est, je suis référencé par UPS.
Si c'est aussi rapide que pour les Harman Kardon que j'ai commandé (arrivés en 2 jours) on devrait l'avoir très vite.


----------



## KlowbA (8 Novembre 2005)

Et ben dis donc, le mien est deja expedié !!!!
Commandé le 05/11


----------



## KlowbA (8 Novembre 2005)

Mes colis sont là :
 	 EINDHOVEN, BEST,  NL

Ils seraient deja en hollande??!!!


----------



## Lonneki (8 Novembre 2005)

KlowbA a dit:
			
		

> Mes colis sont là :
> EINDHOVEN, BEST,  NL
> 
> Ils seraient deja en hollande??!!!



Idem..
Alors on table sur Jeudi???
Ou Lundi puisque Vendredi est ferié et samedi ca ne bosse pas chez UPS.


----------



## KlowbA (9 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Idem..
> Alors on table sur Jeudi???
> Ou Lundi puisque Vendredi est ferié et samedi ca ne bosse pas chez UPS.



Si c'est comme TNT, une fois qu'il est en hollande il doit passer au luxembourg puis arrive en france.
Je dirai lundi sans etre pessimiste.


----------



## jlvande (9 Novembre 2005)

KlowbA a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est comme TNT, une fois qu'il est en hollande il doit passer au luxembourg puis arrive en france.
> Je dirai lundi sans etre pessimiste.



le mien est déjà chez UPS Brussels. commandé le 2/11/2005. c'est plutôt rapide non ? j'habite Lille métropole,  il arrivera chez moi quand d'après-vous ?


----------



## Lonneki (9 Novembre 2005)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> le mien est déjà chez UPS Brussels. commandé le 2/11/2005. c'est plutôt rapide non ? j'habite Lille métropole,  il arrivera chez moi quand d'après-vous ?



Pareil, à Brussel..
Moi je dirais demain !
C'est bizarre, j'avais cru comprendre que les iMac arrivaient de shangai d'où des délais très long ???


----------



## kokran (9 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi j'habite Lille metropole et mon colis est à Bruxelles  
Esperons qu'il arrive demain au plus tard... Je suis même prêt à faire 100 km pour aller le chercher


----------



## jlvande (9 Novembre 2005)

je viens d'avoir UPS France au téléphone. j'ai eu la confirmation d'une livraison pour demain. 
 Par contre, je me suis prie un peu la tête avec la nana. 
en fait, demain je ne serais pas chez moi avant 18h30. la livraison est prévue entre 8h et 18h. j'ai donc demandé gentillement à la dame UPS de laisser le colis chez eux pour que je puisse le récupérer dans la soirée. 
Non et non, UPS livrera chez moi coûte que coûte et même s'il n'y a personne... 
c'est nul! pourquoi UPS s'obstine à livrer ses clients si on lui dit que de toute façon la maison sera vide .
donc, si demain je ne suis pas chez moi, le colis repartira chez UPS jusqu'au 14 novembre. Putin les boules ! 
j'ai eu beau insister, UPS a refusé de négocier. moralité UPS : "Même quand vous êtes absent, pour UPS, vous êtes présent".
UPS m'a à peine confirmé que le livreur pourra déposer mon colis chez un voisin.

Allez, encore 30H à attendre et mon bureau aura un nouvel ami


----------



## Lonneki (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est cool si c'est vraiment pour demain.
Pour ma part, je lui ai préparé un bel accueil.
J'ai acheté un bureau rien que pour lui, des enceintes soundstick 2, une barette de ram, un superbe multiprise en aluminium brossé et même une lampe de bureau sensitive haha


----------



## kokran (9 Novembre 2005)

Pas cool de la part d'UPS quand même ? Peut on demander à être livré après 17h00 puisqu'ils terminent leur tournée à 18h00 ? C'est quoi le téléphone d'UPS sur lille jlvande ?

Pour Lonneki où as tu acheté ta barette de ram et c'est qu'elle marque ?

Merci d'avance pour ces renseignements.


----------



## Lonneki (9 Novembre 2005)

kokran a dit:
			
		

> Pour Lonneki où as tu acheté ta barette de ram et c'est qu'elle marque ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour ces renseignements.



J'ai pris une Dane Elec 512mo DDR2 PC4200 à 48¤ chez materiel.net
1: Les dane elec sont livrées dans des boîtiers, ce qui est rare et c'est important lors du transport.
2: materiel.net est la boutique la mieux notée du net, en cas d'incompatibilité, le remboursement ou l'échange se fait via l'interface web du compte client.
3: La barrette a été livrée dans un gros carton plein de mousse contrairement à certaines boutiques qui te la mette dans une simple enveloppe à bulle.


----------



## Massalia (9 Novembre 2005)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un iMac G5 20" le 20/10.
> Il fut expédié le 29/10, me dit-on.
> 
> ?Patience et longueur de temps
> Font plus que Gforce ni que ATI Rage?




Je me succède à moi-même :
La bête vient d'être livrée. Une merveille...
Délai total, donc, 19 jours. Ça va.

Le livreur, TNT (sic), ne prévient pas. Je me méfiais et je faisais bien. (Mais le facteur, lui, sonne toujours deux fois).


----------



## kokran (9 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup, je vais attendre que tu testes d'abord   la compatibilité et j'en commanderai peut être à la fin du mois.


----------



## pieter16 (9 Novembre 2005)

Alors pour moi, record du monde pour apple !!!!
Commande du Imac17' ce lundi à 12h...
Expédition hier via UPS nederland
Arrivée ce mercredi au bureau il y a 15min....
Soit: 2 jours !!!

   
Ya un truc qui m'échappe !!!!

(Oui, j'ai vérifié, c'est bien le nouveau...)


----------



## shinjilestat (9 Novembre 2005)

Et moi toujours en attente d"expédition depuis le 29/10  .
Je crois que je vais me rappeler à leur bon souvenir de ce pas !


----------



## darquos (9 Novembre 2005)

Pfff, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi finalement... J'ai commandé le mien le 14/10 et je l'ai toujours pas... "Demain" me dit-on depuis 3 jours


----------



## silvio54 (9 Novembre 2005)

il est parti de metz ce matin à 8h08
il en met du temps pour arriver à nancy!(40 km)
je tiens plus!!!!

silvio


----------



## sirromano1er (9 Novembre 2005)

pour moi c un miracle, un 20" commandé le 3novembre, il est arrivé aujourd'hui!!
Apple store m'avait indiqué 3 semaines de délai. ça a mis 6 jours !! moins que les 7-10jours inscrits!! C'est fou !! Je suis trop content.
Vous aurez des photos tres prochainement!


----------



## sirromano1er (9 Novembre 2005)

Si vous avez des infos sur la ram à mettre dans l'imac, ce serait bien d'en faire part aussi.
Moi j'hesite à prendre une ram de chez macway (c pratique, le magasin est à paris), la garantie n'est que d'un an mais bon, je pense que ça peut aller. Et c pas cher du tout : 99euros pour 1go. 

Sinon est-ce que l'apple care garantie tjs l'imac si on rajoute de la ram non apple?


----------



## youly (9 Novembre 2005)

Pour ma part, je vais chez Cami !!!!


Délai de livraison 30 minutes... le temps de glisser quelques RAM en plus.


Cela tombait bien, j'avais envie de papotter et le vendeur était vraiment trop compétent que pour rater l'occasion de poser quelques questions !!!

Le prix n'est pas plus élevé que sur AS... et il y a tjs quelqu'un en face pour soulager tes nerfs si ça "merde" !!!

Exemple : j'avais de grésillement dans les diffuseurs, je retourne le lendemain,  le gars trés sympa a nettoyer les contours de la prise jack des baffles ( bavures de moulage) qui empêchaient la prise de s'enfoncer correctement d'où les faux contacts.


----------



## silvio54 (9 Novembre 2005)

les amis!
il est là......
je ne reviendrais donc pas vous avant un certain temps........

mais vous aurez des photos et des avis des que possble

pour le moment, il est tres silencieux mais la doc papier n'est plus ce que c'était
(mon premier mac en 90, second en 94 et PC depuis 2000)

il est trs joli en tout cas


silvio
bon courage à tout ceux qui attendent...
amicalement car je sais que c'est dur


----------



## Gimli510 (9 Novembre 2005)

Date de commande 4 novembre, date estimée d'envoie(jusqu'à ce matin) 22 novembre, mais ce matin je découvre avec surprise qu'il a été expedié   par  contre, tojours aucune info sur la localisation quand j'essaie de le tracker, c'est grave docteur?


----------



## darquos (9 Novembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> pour moi c un miracle, un 20" commandé le 3novembre, il est arrivé aujourd'hui!!
> Apple store m'avait indiqué 3 semaines de délai. ça a mis 6 jours !! moins que les 7-10jours inscrits!! C'est fou !! Je suis trop content.
> Vous aurez des photos tres prochainement!


 
Ils t'ont refilé le mien ou quoi ????? :rateau:


----------



## KlowbA (9 Novembre 2005)

Pareil, je l'ai recu aujourd'hui a 11h30!!!
Commandé le 5/11 recu le 9/11!!

Trop fort Apple.


----------



## darquos (9 Novembre 2005)

Vous avez vraiment de la chance les gars (ou filles)... Moi j'attends depuis 4 semaines!!! Si je l'ai pas demain, je ferai tout pour annuler la commande, et je continuerai à surfer avec mon vieu PC... Quelqu'un sait à partir de quand la garantie commence ? Le jour de la commande ou de la livraison ?


----------



## kokran (10 Novembre 2005)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour moi, mon colis qui était à Bruxelles pour livraison sur Lille aujourd'hui ou hier s'est retrouvé à Chilly-mazarin en région Parisienne   c'est marqué "exception" quelqu'un connaît ,
Snif peut être livraison maintenant Lundi ou mardi !


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

kokran a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvelle pour moi, mon colis qui était à Bruxelles pour livraison sur Lille aujourd'hui ou hier s'est retrouvé à Chilly-mazarin en région Parisienne   c'est marqué "exception" quelqu'un connaît ,
> Snif peut être livraison maintenant Lundi ou mardi !



Pareil que toi, je viens de tél à UPS, le mec m'a dit que la mise à jour sur le site sera faite vers 10h00/10h30 mais que de toute façon, c'est sur, on l'a aujourd'hui !
Yaiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssss


----------



## Macbeth (10 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vraiment de la chance les gars (ou filles)... Moi j'attends depuis 4 semaines!!! Si je l'ai pas demain, je ferai tout pour annuler la commande, et je continuerai à surfer avec mon vieu PC... Quelqu'un sait à partir de quand la garantie commence ? Le jour de la commande ou de la livraison ?




Je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup d'anuler ta commande. Essaye de les harceler pour savoir ce qu'ils foutent.. mais le bête vaut le coup d'attendre (j'en sais quelque chose, je suis dessus).


----------



## darquos (10 Novembre 2005)

Pas besoin d'annuler de toute façon ! Je suis en train de le déballer   Je vous en dirai plus (photos ?  ) dés que j'arriverai à aller sur le net avec !


----------



## shinjilestat (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon, après avoir fait gentillement comprendre à mon interlocutrice que je ne comprenais pas comment des personnes ayant commandés après moi pouvaient recevoir leurs produits avant moi pour une configuration identique (Imac G5 17" 1Go DD250Go), je commençais sérieusement à m'interroger sur leur gestion des commandes  .

Celle-ci a été très compréhensive et m'a assuré qu'ils me mettaient en priorité et que la livraison serait faite en Express (24-48h). Bref, j'étais tout de même très septique.

Mais suprise ce matin, mon colis est parti hier et normalement j'ai mon colis demain (sauf que c'est férié donc lundi, snif).

Donc chapeau Apple qui lorsqu'ils commettent des erreurs et que l'on est courtois avec eux, font leur possible pour résoudre les petits problèmes  .

Maitenant je piaffe d'impatience et je vais enfin pouvoir relegué mon PC actuel a son rôle premier, le PCHC.


----------



## darquos (10 Novembre 2005)

Arrrgg le coup du jour férié suivit d'un Week-end, j'aurai pas pu le supporté ! Et devinez quoi ? Je vous écrit de mon nouvel iMac 20"  J'ai mis que 30 min pour configurer internet. C'est très intuitif, pour l'instant je ne rencontre aucune difficulté d'adaptation ! Sauf pour les yeux... C'est vraiment écrit petit mais on doit pouvoir changer les parametre d'affichage, non ? Bon courage à ceux qu'ils l'attendent !


----------



## IP (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fait commander un imac 17'' et un mac mini (le moins cher avec clavier-souris) lundi soir à 20 h et c'est livré ce jeudi matin à 11 h (soit moins de 3 jours    ).

Apple c'est vraiment améliorée pour les livraisons  

Et deux switchers heureux de plus ! deux !


----------



## IP (10 Novembre 2005)

shinjilestat a dit:
			
		

> Bon, après avoir fait gentillement comprendre à mon interlocutrice que je ne comprenais pas comment des personnes ayant commandés après moi pouvaient recevoir leurs produits avant moi pour une configuration identique (Imac G5 17" 1Go DD250Go), je commençais sérieusement à m'interroger sur leur gestion des commandes  .
> .



En fait, les configurations spécifiques (ajout de RAM, changment de DD...) peuvent énormement ralentir les commandes.

Si tu veut un ordinateur rapidement (quelque soit la marque), il faut commander une machine au catalogue sans changements.

Voili-voila...


----------



## BB_MAC (10 Novembre 2005)

kokran a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles plutôt de la date d'expédition non ? car il faut compter en plus 3 à 4 jours pour la livraison, dixit le monsieur d'apple :mouais:
> 
> Pour moi commandé le 27/10/05 expédition prévue le 14/11/05,  livraison ??/??/??



Effectivement, expédition prévue le 09-11, d'après le suivi de commande en ligne, il a été expédié le 08-11-2005 à 18h00 et se trouve à ce jour quelque part en NL ...


----------



## kokran (10 Novembre 2005)

j'y crois pas!!! le livreur n'a pas trouvé l'adresse d'après le suivi en ligne !
J'ai donc appelé UPS pour leur faire part de mon mécontentement car l'adresse existe bien et est bien écrite, sauf que le livreur n'a pas voulu prendre l'impasse qui mène à ma maison  
Ils me rappellent dans 90min ! Pourrais je demander à aller recuperer le colis à leur depot ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Toujours pas de news....

Je sent que cela va faire comme le Mac mini et le iMac G5 rev A...

M'habitue pas.....


----------



## jlvande (10 Novembre 2005)

Yéééééééééé !!!!!
ça y est, j'ai le mien depuis 1 heure. j'ai fait quelques photos du déballage et en ce moment, mon joli, que dis-je, splendide iMac 20" est en train de transférer mes données depuis ma sauvegarde firewire. y'en a pour 2 h environ. promis, dès que je peux, je mets les photos sur macgé.
putin ce qu'il est beau !
commadé le 8/11/2005 > livré cet après-midi à 15h. Cool !


----------



## jlvande (10 Novembre 2005)

Voilà la belle bête en photo.
http://jlvande.free.fr/imacg5_nov2005/

J'ai ajouter une nouvelle discussion dans le forum Portfolio intitulé "Autoportrait PhotoBooth". si ça vous tente de mettre vos belles geules délirantes dans ce topic on va bien se marrer.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3487728#post3487728

Ha ha ha ! j'me marre déjà


----------



## winelovers (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai commandé mon imac 20' sans option le 30/10 à la Fnac. Quelqu'un connait les délais de livraison sur les Fnac ? J'ai vu sur l'apple store que les délais sont passés de 7-10jours à 5 jours...de bonnes augures, non ?

merci


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Livré ce soir à 18h.... 

iMac G5 20"... :love:


----------



## quark (10 Novembre 2005)

Mmmh. :rose: 

Commandé 3 iMacs G5 sur le Store entreprises, virement reçu par eux aujourd'hui, 

mais livraison prévue seulement pour le 24 novembre :mouais: :rose: 

Ca veut dire départ de chine le 24 et livraison... ben heu.... :hein: :hein: :hein: 

J'avais opté les disques durs à 500 Go parce que le vendeur au téléphone il disait qu'ils avaient reçu un stock :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Il est où le stock ?

Bon, restons   On n'en a vraiment besoin qu'au début du mois prochain, mais j'espère qu'ils arriveront à temps.

Apparemment ils en vendent beaucoup, mais  vraiment beaucoup beaucoup.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Novembre 2005)

quark a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh. :rose:
> 
> Commandé 3 iMacs G5 sur le Store entreprises, virement reçu par eux aujourd'hui,
> 
> mais livraison prévue seulement pour le 24 novembre :mouais: :rose:



Pareil, commandé un 20' le 4 novembre, livraison prévue pour le 24.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Novembre 2005)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la belle bête en photo.
> http://jlvande.free.fr/imacg5_nov2005/
> 
> J'ai ajouter une nouvelle discussion dans le forum Portfolio intitulé "Autoportrait PhotoBooth". si ça vous tente de mettre vos belles geules délirantes dans ce topic on va bien se marrer.
> ...



Merci pour les photos, ça aide a patienter. 
Au niveau du bruit, il est ok ?


----------



## kokran (10 Novembre 2005)

Enfin j'ai eu le mien aujourd'hui vers 17h00, Qu'il est beau !


----------



## jlvande (11 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les photos, ça aide a patienter.
> Au niveau du bruit, il est ok ?



pas de bruit gênant. juste un léger ronronnement. il augmente léger à l'ouverure d'appli lourde mais c'est vraiment pas méchant.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2005)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> pas de bruit gênant. juste un léger ronronnement. il augmente léger à l'ouverure d'appli lourde mais c'est vraiment pas méchant.



Bien , bien, bon, il arrive le mien?


----------



## Cammy (11 Novembre 2005)

Coucou

Je dois commander un iMac 17" (avec 1GO de ram) mais si je le commande aujourd'hui, est ce que vous pensez que je l'aurais pour le 24 novembre (date de l'anniversaire de mon pere!) Je vais aussi commander un iBook en meme temps, pour lui il y a des soucis de delais?

Enfin vous me faites peur avec toutes les semaines que certains ont mis pour recevoir leurs iMac !

Sinon je peux l'acheter ou a part l'AS?

Merci


----------



## Gaël (11 Novembre 2005)

Les Fnac ont en stock du 17''.
Achète la mémoire ailleurs que sur l'as et installe la toi même.

Les délais sur l'AS sont passés à expédié sous 5 jours,...


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2005)

Voilà, installé...en ordre pour l'utilisation..

Pas de bruit génant, juste un ronronement un peu plus grave que le REV A


----------



## steflevrai (11 Novembre 2005)

Je ne comprends pas g commandé le 06/11/05 le 08/11/05 il est est en NL (edeimbourgh), depuis il stagne.

Je ne l'ai pas vu partir de chine, il y a a priori tous les temps.


----------



## darquos (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben moi j'ai le mien   (un 20") mais il y a un truc que je comprend pas... Par défaut, la résolution d'écran est de 1680x1050. Là, tout est bien net mais le texte est trop petit pour le lire (mal aux yeux). Si je change la résolution en mettant une plus petite (genre 1280x600) le texte se grossit naturellement mais est légèrement flou (pixélisé quoi) il y a une solution pour remédier à ce problème ou c'est la qualité de l'écran qui est à remettre en cause ?? Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Amnesiak (11 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi j'ai le mien   (un 20") mais il y a un truc que je comprend pas... Par défaut, la résolution d'écran est de 1680x1050. Là, tout est bien net mais le texte est trop petit pour le lire (mal aux yeux). Si je change la résolution en mettant une plus petite (genre 1280x600) le texte se grossit naturellement mais est légèrement flou (pixélisé quoi) il y a une solution pour remédier à ce problème ou c'est la qualité de l'écran qui est à remettre en cause ?? Merci pour vos réponses


C'est normal, les écrans LCD, contrairement aux écrans cathodiques, ont une résolution fixe qui correspond à leur nombre de pixels physiques. Si tu changes la résolution native par une résolution inférieure, chaque pixel "logique" (dans la résolution que tu as choisi pour ton interface) doit être "étalé" sur plusieurs pixels "physiques"... d'où l'impression de flou.

Malheureusement, y a rien à faire, sauf à garder la résolution d'origine et à changer éventuellement la taille du texte dans les applications où c'est possible (les pages web dans Safari, les icônes dans le Finder, le zoom du texte dans Word)... C'est sûr que c'est moins pratique que de juste diminuer la résolution sur un écran cathodique.


----------



## silvio54 (11 Novembre 2005)

darquos!
fais touche "commande" "plus" ou touches "commande" "moins"
silvio


----------



## darquos (11 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour l'astuce  C'est vraiment super le Mac os X, je me régale   

J'avais un écran LCD 19" sur mon PC et je n'avais pas ce problème de flou, je trouve ça bizarre car la, sur le Mac, c'est quand même flagrand... Enfin tans pis, j'ai la soluce now


----------



## xelatap (15 Novembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé mon imac 20' sans option le 30/10 à la Fnac. Quelqu'un connait les délais de livraison sur les Fnac ? J'ai vu sur l'apple store que les délais sont passés de 7-10jours à 5 jours...de bonnes augures, non ?
> 
> merci


Je ne sais pas si tu as du nouveau depuis mais pour info, le magasin de Mulhouse avait 2 new imac en stock ce matin (le modèle 17").


----------



## narcisse (16 Novembre 2005)

Commandé le 3/11 ==> pas de news


----------



## sonyc (16 Novembre 2005)

narcisse a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 3/11 ==> pas de news


Vingt pouces commandé le 4 nov avec des modifs de config, le 10 nov il est indiqué comme quittant l'entrepot à Shangai. Le 12 novembre il est indiqué comme étant au terminal de transport de Shangai. Depuis plus de nouvelles infos.

Wait and see...


----------



## fredroy (17 Novembre 2005)

Commandé un 20" (avec 1 giga de ram, un clavier et souris Bluethooth) le 8/11, envoyé le 12/11.
Mon suivi au 16/11 :

6 nov. 2005       16:23     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 
 16 nov. 2005     16:22     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
 14 nov. 2005     09:49     Shanghai     Shipped From Originating Depot 
 12 nov. 2005     11:26     Shanghai     Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## fredroy (17 Novembre 2005)

Ca va vite pour moi 

Aujourd'hui :

17 nov. 2005     06:25     Creteil     Import Received 
17 nov. 2005     05:24     Garonor Road Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Donc, 2 jours pour effectuer Shanghai ==> Arnhem et 1 pour arriver en France (Creteil)


----------



## darquos (17 Novembre 2005)

Tu as de grande chance de l'avoir demain


----------



## fredroy (17 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de grande chance de l'avoir demain


Et bien non, reçu tout à l'heure  

Ma femme l'a receptionné... j'ai hate d'être à ce soir !!!

Donc cela a mis 5 jour depuis la date d'envoi.


----------



## sonyc (17 Novembre 2005)

Bouh il fait quoi le mien il est bloqué à Shanghai depuis le 12 ... il vient à la nage ?
Vous croyez que je dois contacter Apple ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2005)

sonyc a dit:
			
		

> Bouh il fait quoi le mien il est bloqué à Shanghai depuis le 12 ... il vient à la nage ?
> Vous croyez que je dois contacter Apple ?



Pareil pour le mien. 
Je commence à m'impatienter...


----------



## GenerationQashqai (18 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas étonnant, hier je suis allé chez une revendeur agréé et même là, ils en ont en commande mais chaque jour c'est repoussé !!!! 

Vu qu'il me faut un ordi maintenant, je vais commander un powerbook car eux sont dispos en quelques jours !!!


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Novembre 2005)

Pareil que nikoxx. J'ai commandé un iMac 17" le 24 octobre chez un revendeur, chaque semaine il me dit "sisi, ils arrivent jeudi ou vendredi". Au final, toujours rien, son fournisseur les obtient au compte-goutte. J'ai annulé ma commande et je l'ai passé hier matin sur l'AS, et hier soir il est passé en shipped. UPS n'a pas encore enlevé le colis mais ça ne devrait plus tarder. Par contre, c'est une config non modifiée.


----------



## vincentn (18 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai commandé le mien (iMac 20", config standard avec .mac en sus) mercredi à 11h. A 22h il était à Eindhoven. A 1h du matin ma commande était à Bruxelles.
Et là, j'ai mon iMac qui est à                                   CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,                                             FR depuis hier soir (20:45) avec comme indication                         Exception  tandis que le coffret .Mac est                         OUT FOR DELIVERY à Bordeaux depuis ce matin.Je vais donc incessamment sous peu recevoir mon coffert .Mac, mais qu'en est t'il de mon iMac, c'est quand même lui que je veux!.

L'aurais-je pour ce soir, ou est-ce que je dois attendre demain? D'ailleurs UPS livre le samedi?


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Novembre 2005)

Ils livrent le samedi si l'expéditeur l'a signifié, comme pour l'ensemble des transporteurs. Si ton imac est en exception depuis hier soir, il est peut-être resté bloqué à chilly mazarin. Mais, sans vouloir te donner de faux espoirs, il y a souvent des exceptions le soir chez ups et au final le colis est acheminé dans les temps. Quelle est l'explication de l'exception, donnée dans les détails ?


----------



## vincentn (18 Novembre 2005)

Ok, merci pour la réponse concernant le samedi. Pour l'exception j'ai                         UPS INTERNAL ACTIVITY CODE dans activité (pas plus de détails). Par contre suivant le lien sur lequel je clique, je trouve aussi à la place d' "Exception" "En Transit" dans la colonne Statut .


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Novembre 2005)

Des envois que j'ai pu faire avec UPS, le seul motif d'exception qui avait provoqué une journée de retard dans la livraison était : "AN INCORRECT ROUTING AT A UPS FACILITY CAUSED THIS DELAY;THE PACKAGE WAS MISSORTED AT THE HUB. IT HAS BEEN REROUTED TO THE CORRECT DESTINATION SITE", les "UPS INTERNAL ACTIVITY CODE" st les exceptions les plus fréquentes que j'ai eu et n'avaient généralement pas d'incidence sur la livraison. C'est vrai que leurs explications ne sont pas très claires...
Bonne attente


----------



## vincentn (18 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour ta sollicitude. J'attends donc.Avec impatience.;-)


----------



## unfolding (18 Novembre 2005)

je viens de commander le mien un 20" avec un 1G de ram supplementaire chez mon revendeur du coin, qui m'a prevenue de ne rien attendre avant trois semaines.

je me retrouve comme un enfnant ou le temps s'etire.


----------



## winelovers (18 Novembre 2005)

Pour en revenir au sujet du post, je vais enfin avoir mon Imac20' demain (19/11), commandé le 29/10 à la Fnac.
VIVEMENT DEMAIN...


----------



## Imaginus (18 Novembre 2005)

Pour mon Powermac Bi g5 2ghz perso j'ai attendu 3 semaines. 
Pour les powerbooks de la boite (4 powerbooks 15 pouces 768 mo ram et un 12" 768 mo de ram)j'ai commander du lundi et je les est recu du vendredi apres midi suivant (les pros sont livré plus vite apparement ...).


----------



## Mangin3 (19 Novembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet du post, je vais enfin avoir mon Imac20' demain (19/11), commandé le 29/10 à la Fnac.
> VIVEMENT DEMAIN...


 
Tu l'a commandé il y a 20jours, sa va comme délais,
Mois je l'ai commandé jeudi dernier (le 17/11) et ils m'on dit qu'ils ne savaient pas quand ils en recevraient à ce qui paraît Apple serait en rupture de stock ?
Ils t'avaient aussi dis ça ??


----------



## winelovers (20 Novembre 2005)

Pour répondre, j'ai appelé la Fnac (Montpellier) le vendredi 18/11 et 2 imac 20' venaient d'arriver. Comme j'étais le 1er sur la liste (sur 4 personnes) j'ai été prioritaire. Résultat samedi matin, j'ai ramené mon joujou à la maison...


----------



## Mangin3 (20 Novembre 2005)

Tu en a de la chance, en tout cas cela me rassure qu'ils ne soient pas complètement en rupture de stock apparement !
La prochaine fois que je les appellerais je leur demanderaisà quel position je suis !

Merci pour la réponse, et sinon tes impressions à cahud du nouvel iMac ??


----------



## Bibi75 (22 Novembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre, j'ai appelé la Fnac (Montpellier) le vendredi 18/11 et 2 imac 20' venaient d'arriver. Comme j'étais le 1er sur la liste (sur 4 personnes) j'ai été prioritaire. Résultat samedi matin, j'ai ramené mon joujou à la maison...




Et les photos ??!!


----------



## drareg (23 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
pour moi, j'ai commandé l'Imac 20" le 12/11/05 à Apple store , expédition le 14/11/05 reçu le 16/11/05.
commandé une mémoire de 1Go a macway (moitié prix)


----------



## vincentn (23 Novembre 2005)

Bon.J'ai donc reçu mon iMac (20", config standard) Vendredi 18 à 15h. Je l'avais commandé le mercredi 16 aux environs de 11h.
J'ai rajouté un barette de 1 Go commandée chez Macway et reçue lundi.
Bref moi content.


----------



## Tartipouet (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est fou ces différences de délais tout de même...

En gros prendre la config standard... Toujours...

Je pensais pas que mettre une barette de ram était si long


----------



## vincentn (23 Novembre 2005)

Quand je l'ai commandé, le soir même il était à Eindhoven, le jeudi matin à Bruxelles.Alors est-ce qu'ils ont quelques stocks, est-ce qu'il est fabriqué en irlande, je ne puis dire.


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2005)

Perso, je pense que les config standard, doivent etre reparties dans les depots. Pour les configs modifer/augmentés, il doit y avoir des iMac non embalé a l'usine, et hop on rajoute et ca part. Je pense que c'est la seule solution pour expliquer ces retards.


----------



## Bibi75 (26 Novembre 2005)

On commence à en voir dans des boutiques à Paris


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2005)

Pas a la Fnac... 
[HS]
Pour info, la fnac rue de rennes a Romeo d'installé , c'est moi qui l'ai fait, et on peut donc essayer le nouvel iMac avec la souris telephone, quand le vendeur est pas la
[/HS]


----------



## DamienBauer (3 Décembre 2005)

Commandé à la Fnac le jeudi 17 novembre, reçu aujourd'hui le samedi 03 décembre !
Soit une vingtaine de jours d'attentes, je suis content pour l'instant aucun problème esperons que a dur !


----------



## Gygapop (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Bravo et merci a ce forum d'exister.Ancien PCiste qui passe a la pomme

J'attend le Mac g5 20'' 

Commandé samedi sur internet a 14h00 il arrive ce matin Lundi normalement:love:

Quel suspense...

Allez bonne journée


----------



## Gygapop (5 Décembre 2005)

12h15
ça y est il est arrivé...

Pas le temps de le déballer!
tant pis je déballe vite fais,pour voir....


HOOOOOOOoooooo!!!!!!!

A ce soir.


----------



## Vondutch (6 Décembre 2005)

Commandé le nouvel imac g5 17" avec isight dimache soir sur l'apple store....Ma commande ne sera hélas pas livré avant le 27 décembre....J'aurais même pas mon nouveau jouet pour Noël!!! SNIFFF


----------



## eric28fr (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Nouveau sur Macgé, Pciste encore aujourd'hui...mais plus pour longtemps!   

Commande sur l'applestore Mercredi dernier au matin, petit contretemps car vérification de mes coordonnées par apple finance en irlande. 

Je regarde ce matin mon suivi...mon Powerbook 15" serait à Bruxelles depuis hier soir 21h30....appelle ups qui prevoit une livraison pour demain entre 9 et 18h.....si c'est effectivement pour demain....on ne sait jamais car il semblerait que ma souris bluetooth, elle, soit encore en Hollande!!!!! (Suivi Apple...), alors qu'elle faisait partie intégrante de ma commande...enfin je verrai bien.... 

Mais qu'en pensez vous? C'est pour demain d'apres vous?  

De toute façon je reste chez moi toute la journée de demain pour l'attendre!!!! le boulot c'est secondaire pour une fois!!   

J e vous tiens donc au courant pour ceux que ça interresse sachant que les délais de livraison sont parait il, plus ou moins longs à l'approche des fêtes!

Bonne journée à tous!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben voilà ça y est ma boite s'est enfin décidée à me commander un mac (ça fait un an que je les harcèle ...)

Et me voilà plongé à nouveau dans cette sensation à la fois douloureuse et jouissive de l'attente :love:

Le dernier tracking d'UPS me dit qu'il a été scanné à Bruxelles cette nuit à 1h32...

Quelqu'un à une idée du délai entre Bruxelles et Paris?


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2005)

Eh ben voilà je l'ai reçu hier soir vers 16h :love::love::love::love:

Et depuis à peu près la moitié de la boite a défilé dans mon bureau  je pensais pas qu'il allait faire cet effet ...

"Il est superbe" ... "tu en as de la chance" ... "ouah l'écran il pête" etc ...

Mais la meilleure, une fois sur 3 : "Pas mal l'écran mais elle est ou la tour ???"


----------



## Guh (22 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé mon iMac 20'' en config "standard" (250 Go + 512 Mo) le 11 décembre, et je l'ai reçu le 19 ;-)

Ma barrette de 1 Go supplémentaire est arrivée le lendemain par la poste (commandée chez MacWay), donc tout baigne.


----------



## alibo (23 Décembre 2005)

j'ai commandé le mien (IMac 20') samedi 17 et je l'ai reçu mercredi 21 à 16 h en même temps que la barrette 1Go que j'avais commandé le lendemain dimanche (à part, pour raccourcir les délais de livraison car AppleStore demandait 8 jours pour livrer l'IMac avec une mémoire sup.)
donc, tout va bien : le père  Noël avait même un peu d'avance !!!!


----------



## Spiderman111 (23 Décembre 2005)

Salut à toutes et à tous !

Premier message sur ce forum instructif et sympathique :

iMac G5 20" avec 1,5 Go de RAM, Apple care et un iPod 60 Go black commandé le 16/12 dans l'après-midi. Tout reçu aujourd'hui 23/12 à 10h.

Pour le moment, que du bonheur (c'est mon 1er Mac !!)   .

Spiderman
switcheur tardif :love:


----------

